# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Interview with Athene!

## Glynbeard

Hello everyone! Today I have a very special interview for you guys. Here is a hint: He is known around the web as _'the best pally in the world'_?

That's right! *Athene*!

I imagine that there are some of you, that for some reason, have never heard of him and to clear that up: here is a link to his youtube channel (watch the earlier videos as they deal strictly with WoW).

I would also like to point out that we are trying out a couple different headers so you might see them change over the next little while. This one is only a placeholder.

I hope you enjoy this gaming-related interview!  :Smile: 


_(P.S. He's the one in the middle)_

[BREAK=Interview with Athene]


*Interview with:* Athene.
*Conducted via:* Email.

*Glynbeard:*
*1.* Would you be able to tell us a little bit about yourself? Who around you around the internet? What about in RL?

*Athene:*
I'm Athene best pally in the world, biggest internet gamer and now also making more monies then king and prime minister together in my country!

*Glynbeard:*
*2.* You have become very popular all over the web, from youtube to the darkest corners imaginable, how did you get to where you are now?

*Athene:*
Just pwning nubs and playing *DA GAYMEZ*, every gamer looks up to pro gamers and since I'm on top people love me.

*Glynbeard:*
*3.* Where do you find the inspiration for all of the topics your youtube videos have shown us? (For example, the gnome army).

*Athene:*
Furious was a gnome and I like gnomes they look pro there dance has been inspired on how furious dances in da clubs [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUSVUYFUF_M]YouTube - ATHENE BTS #68: In Tha Club[/ame] 

*Glynbeard:*
*4.* When did you first begin playing MMO's competitively? Were you hooked immediately or was it something that came over a prolonged period of playing?

*Athene:*
I started with Ultima Online about 10 years ago. Is the oldest MMO, first as a PvE noob but when I discovered PvP i made a guild were people had to pay in order to not get killed by my gang. Was great time, wow is very noob-friendly.

*Glynbeard:*
*5.* If you had to look back at all the MMO's you have played/still play, which ones would be your favorite and why?

*Athene:*
Ultima Online by far, shame they messed that game up so badly, no rules and skill dominated in that game. You could play so lame and pwn people so badly, was best online experience in my life.

*Glynbeard:*
*6.* Imagine for a moment that your life is completely video gaming free, how would it be different from how you live now? Do you think you would be happier, less happy or about the same but with a different hobby?

*Athene:*
No GAYMES? I'd just make em myself, pwning nubs is my life, how I have fun and how I make monies with poker. But even if worst comes to worse, I'd still be happy cause I'm pro at life as well.

*Glynbeard:*
*7.* Let's look at World of Warcraft more specifically for a moment. You have had many incredible moments, from world records at leveling to #1 rankings in all arena categories! Would you be able to walk us through the planning and execution of events that lead to some of these amazing achievements?

*Athene:*
Its exactly the reason why Athene became so big, cause I could back up the talk with some pwning walk. Believing in yourself and going for it is one of the core rules to be a pro, dedication and not giving a shit what people think of you. That's how i did it and that's how I could get rank one right now if I wanted to, rather spend the time though earning 300$ an hour with pokerz.

*Glynbeard:*
*8.* What were some of the biggest challenges you had to overcome in your attempt to become the first player to level 80? If you were going to do it again, what would you have done differently?

*Athene:*
I planned it with a few guildmates like insane, tested everything on beta servers and had ourselves equipped to max with swiftness potions to run faster and such, and with the special speed potion from zul'gurub. Biggest challenge to overcome is understanding GM's as they told me it was legal but had no problem banning the entire party 30min before dinging 80. Very lame good lesson should thank blizzard cause its one off the reason I'm pokering now and making a living from pwning nubs.

*Glynbeard:*
*9.* Speaking of doing it again... Should we be expecting anything when Cataclysm is released and the race to 85 begins?

*Athene:*
I actually might go for world first 85, I transferred to blackhand and started a guild with as main goal reaching level 85 and getting everyone in there to help me achieving it together with my fans.

*Glynbeard:*
*10.* We all know that your 'the best pally in the world', my question to you is: Was that always your main character or did you level and play others before ending up with it?

*Athene:*
I was a dexter in uo and paladin was the closest to it in wow, started and and after that I leveled world fastest druid as well.

*Glynbeard:*
*11.* If you had to choose between being in the world's #1 ranked PvE guild or the world #1 ranked PvP guild which would you pick and why?

*Athene:*
Lol, PvE is a joke compared to PvP, although I'd join a PvE guild since there is still equipment in PvE that benefits PvP more and you don't get any benefits from being in a PvP guild, I hope cataclysm and guild rankings in bg's will change that.

*Glynbeard:*
*12.* Do you have any general advice or helpful practices for players just beginning in the WoW scene on how to pwn noobs in PvP?

*Athene:*
Yup, don't be a ****ing clicker, bind your keys. As a healer don't be rambo allways keep distance and swwsh around the corner if needed. For dps use your brain and stay in los of your healers.

*Glynbeard:*
*13.* Out of all your accomplishments in the World of Warcraft universe, which one has been the biggest for you? Why is this?

*Athene:*
Rank one in all brackets on hardest bg in the world, and the reason is cause even though best pala in the world title was already established it proved to top PvP community I was for real.

*Glynbeard:*
*14.* For my final question related specifically to World of Warcraft.. Why gnomes? Why do you choose gnomes as the race when you and your thousands of follows run around Azeroth? My guess would be because they are cute and cuddly.

*Athene:*
They remind me of my boyfriend furious. I love the sound they make when they die aswell and the animation and the dance is epic.

*Glynbeard:*
*15.* Now a days it would seem as though most of your time is spent playing another game though and this one has money as a prize: poker. What sparked this drastic change from MMO's to online poker and is it strictly poker now or do you find time to play other games while mainly focused on poker?

*Athene:*
I'm running a community friendlypoker.net where I teach people the game and also send people money to get started. It is taking lots of my time since I'm taking it very serious. Last year i turned 5$ into 120k and this year I already made 80k. Giving pro gamers the ability to make a living out of games is my passion and that's why i haven't find a lot of time to play games myself although if diablo 3 comes out or cataclysm I'm planning to pwn it up.

*Glynbeard:*
*16.* You recently participated in the Pokerstars Caribbean Adventure, what was it like to meet and play against other strong experienced players like yourself? Was there anyone there who you really wanted to play but didn't get the opportunity to?

*Athene:*
I'm not a very good poker player, mainly grinder playing lots of hours, although that will change in the future. Real life poker is not such my thing people are taking it way to serious, and since I'm online pro I had to watch out not going over the top, although that didn't work out that well (). Talked to Daniel Negreany, he is a very cool guy aside from him I haven't played vs big names, might happen though in the future.

*Glynbeard:*
*17.* Back on the topic of gaming though, are there any video games that aren't out yet which look to you as they might be pretty decent and worth trying out?

*Athene:*
Yup, diablo 3 is a game I will play, even though blizzard has not been very 'nice' towards my gaming experience mainly cause of the image i create, i still think they are by far the best game developers for pc games.

*Glynbeard:*
*18.* In the next World of Warcraft expansion: Cataclysm, there are going to be many big changes for players (talent trees being redone, reusing endgame content from the original game etc). Are there any that you think are going to change the game for the better? What about for the worse?

*Athene:*
I think a big plus is they won't be adding new talent trees, so PvP balance won't have to go through a hell like with every expansion at start of season. I like how they recycle the content as noone gives a shit about northrend. I hope they will put effort in outdoor PvP cause it blows atm, but as far I heard I have faith in this expansion and I think it will be better then the previous two, not focusing on bringing out more and more but just improving whats already there. I know a lot of people quitting the game cause they just try to add stuff and destroying the PvP balance as result.

*Glynbeard:*
*19.* To end the interview on a more interesting note though, I want to ask the question on everyone's mind. How did you get such an amazing girl like Tania to become your girlfriend? Was it mind control? Blackmail? Or maybe that Athene charm? Give us some advice on what you do to keep the ladies happy.

*Athene:*
Haha, the real reason is cause I'm pro at life aswell, girls love people with character and even though a lot people say I'm nuts, the reason she is such in love and still is cause I don't give a shit about what people think of me. Being yourself and believing in what you do and not caring about what other people think will not only make you a successful gamer but also successful at life. Tania is just an extension of not getting yourself limited by social condition, girls love guys that don't care are are authentic and themselves. Look around you everyone will agree, this is by far the best tip to get hot chicks, further it is the key and make all the pickup world look like so joke, just be your ****ing self don't give a shit and pwn life. Like i always say your pro or your a noob that's life, and its all just a state of mind its in your head.

*Glynbeard:*
*20.* Is there anything you'd like to comment on that was covered in the previous questions before this interview comes to a close?

*Athene:*
For all the haterz out there saying i suck or whatever, I'm the best pala in the world, just take it liek a man, don't be a ***** and get over it. Don't be jealous like a little scrubnub I don't give a shit about your nubish opinion. For my fans, feel free to join my pokercommunity and I'll help you get better with tips and cash, and that proposal also counts for you Glynbeard I'm sure you can use the extra $$$ aswell.

*Glynbeard:*
Thanks again so much for doing this interview with myself  :Smile: 

*Athene:*
Np anytime!

[BREAK=Conclusion]


If you would like to learn more about athene or visit some of sites, please follow the below links:

*World of athene forums:*
Athene forums - Index page

*FriendlyPoker:*
Friendly Poker - Friendly People, Friendly Poker

*Youtube channel:*
YouTube - AtheneWins's Channel

Thanks for reading and please leave comments on what you thought about it.


Glynbeard
MMOwned News Team

----------


## JD

His chick is hot, he's a complete retard... Great article tho mate  :Wink:

----------


## Dragonshadow

> His chick is hot


She's a slut, you just know it.

----------


## Nikentic

How the hell did you get an interview with him? :P
He is hotter. Damn french bastard.

----------


## Zantas

+Rep to Athene for awesome club.

----------


## JD

> She's a slut, you just know it.



I'd hit it

----------


## Dragonshadow

> I'd hit it


Most people would

----------


## Unholyshaman

Glynbeard that was awesome, I was busy boosting myself and Vinland through SM and saw you make an interview with Athene and was like, "omfg athene interview, cya Vinland." hehe Sorry Vin, I'm coming back in now.

I've always been a big fan of Athene, exactly because of his attitude, I've see many different sides of him since he started and he has a very complex characteristic.

I must admit I'v always wondered if he is lurking around on MMOwned somewhere.

----------


## niixo

lol dont go to that website. that french **** is gon' log yo keys!

----------


## Loteeh

It's all 'bout the gay(me)s!

----------


## 7itanium

TBH this guy is a total D-bag

nice interview tho

----------


## gippy

he's a complete idiot, everytime he hosts his so called events we get spammed with his following of retards on the realm.

i wouldnt mind if they didnt spam every known channel with crap but seriously half the shit they do is just retarded

----------


## Overaggro

> Glynbeard that was awesome, I was busy boosting myself and Vinland through SM and saw you make an interview with Athene and was like, "omfg athene interview, cya Vinland." hehe Sorry Vin, I'm coming back in now.
> 
> I've always been a big fan of Athene, exactly because of his attitude, I've see many different sides of him since he started and he has a very complex characteristic.
> 
> I must admit I'v always wondered if he is lurking around on MMOwned somewhere.


In my opinion he is a huge douchebag thinking he is very call and he types like a 10 year old Swedish Paladin.... And his poke site sucks ..

----------


## [Pat]

Athene is just another douche bag that plays WoW but has a camera and feels the need to post clips of himself on the internet and be "cool".

I also lost brain cells reading this.

----------


## R 3 A L 1 T Y

None of theese articels are exciting to read, sorry to say.

----------


## Drunne

Does he have a MMowned Account ? :P

----------


## Glynbeard

> None of theese articels are exciting to read, sorry to say.


Well instead of making a useless post, please provide some C&C. I'm always reworking how these types of things are done.

----------


## Obama

> Well instead of making a useless post, please provide some C&C. I'm always reworking how these types of things are done.



Ask more controversial questions.

----------


## grak

I liked the interview, gj Glynbeard. And guys, i think he is trying to seem like a jerk. But you must see the slight sarcasm in some of the things he does. I enjoyed it!

----------


## Gibraltar

people enforcing their credibility by calling other people immature and dumb should take a second look at their preferences and misconseptions of life and succes.

He has money you dont. Envy is terrible aint it?

----------


## lakkano

Athene is not a douchebag, he is just acting, and it is damn fun as well.
He is also the best paladin in the world, wich he have proven, he has got a damn hot chick, and he earns money from playing poker online...
I would say that all in all he totally wins at life.

----------


## KuRIoS

> None of theese articels are exciting to read, sorry to say.


None of your posts or threads have been exciting to read either, well i havent noticed them. sorry to say

Personally i think that Glyn did a great job with this interview and found it quite interesting and funny.

----------


## [Pat]

> people enforcing their credibility by calling other people immature and dumb should take a second look at their preferences and misconceptions of life and success.
> 
> He has money you don't. Envy is terrible aint it?


Well I have about 20 years on him, so I do believe that I have more money then him.

P.S. I bet I know more about the paladin class then him and my paladin is an alt.

----------


## Igzz

> Well I have about 20 years on him, so I do believe that I have more money then him.
> 
> P.S. I bet I know more about the paladin class then him and my paladin is an alt.


Naw he merc glad...

Just liek me  :Big Grin:  Except with rogues, ask me anything I'll know it  :Big Grin: .


--------------


Very nice interview tho Glyn!

----------


## [Pat]

> Naw he merc glad...
> 
> Just liek me  Except with rogues, ask me anything I'll know it .
> 
> 
> --------------
> 
> 
> Very nice interview tho Glyn!


and I'm Savage, Deadly, Relentless Glad on my DK and paladin O_o.

----------


## jho369

This guy is a fail. Why?

1. He makes more money than the minister and shit yet he lives with his mom.
2. He makes so much money that he wear ragity clothes.
3. He makes so much money that he can't afford a decent English teacher.
4. He makes so much money that his website is a scam.
5. He makes so much money that he doesn't have a decent car.
6. He makes so much money that he has to hire his sister as his GF.
8. He makes so much money that I forgot #7 just to be on par with his IQ.
9. He makes so much money that he can't afford a real gun for his boyfriend to hold.
10. He is now world #1 drama queen...correction...e-drama-queen. GG

----------


## rain321cz

Athene is mad, but his clips turned into boring sh*t

----------


## Slowpoky

Is that why he paid someone 500 euro to bring him to the top in Arena? Best pally in the world huh :Wink:

----------


## Ground Zero

He's so full of himself. Good interview though.  :Smile:

----------


## ryanlist

damn Glyn cheers for the interview with one of the people i follow the most, hes a legend, and to all the hater and he has proven it xD many times...


ps sorry for double post firefox went dodgy

----------


## ryanlist

Athene is a gamer he defines what a pro gamer is. @jho369 dude get some info b4 you post and u wont look like a complete douch, yeh dud he lives with his mom l2 watch the clips, u have nfi

----------


## jho369

> Athene is a gamer he defines what a pro gamer is. @jho369 dude get some info b4 you post and u wont look like a complete douch, yeh dud he lives with his mom l2 watch the clips, u have nfi



Are you his lap dog? He plays 2 games, UO and WoW. Where wow he plays 1 character out of 10 and UO...lol? He also who got carried by his teammate and claimed to be the best...yup, real pro.

----------


## hellokill11

> In my opinion he is a huge douchebag thinking he is very call and he types like a 10 year old Swedish Paladin.... And his poke site sucks ..


Why Swedish you fing racist?

----------


## Winnson

First time I saw Athene was before I ever played WOW. He was talking about if you come to his server you'll get f***ing pwnd this and f***ing pwnd that. I was intrigued, but didn't know what he was talking about.

After playing a bit and seeing him again, I was like OMFG it's THAT guy! He's awesome and that interview was awesome. Thanks for that Glynbeard!

----------


## JQO

Small fact, he is Belgian.
Too bad he gives us a bad name.

----------


## BaboonX

Everyone that is commenting on how he is a douche bag, arrogant, dumb, etc have been getting trolled. He is apparently nothing like in his videos, Hydra said it in a interview I would like it if one of you found it (I actually was looking for it myself before making this post but couldn't), besides the interview it's clear that it's a act if you just watch his videos.. And the latest "God is in the Neurons" troll is hilarious, if you don't get it don't watch it/pay attention to him please.

----------


## Clovian

Athene is a really smart person actually. I have watched his live streams when he was going for 1 million poker hands in 1 month, he is very down to earth and a nice guy to talk with. He talked a lot about psychology and personal improvement, a much better persona then his athene character. People who view chiren as athene are getting trolled and aren't very smart tbh.

----------


## Tazojin

Shame that hes such as smug twat.

----------


## Kazin420

Athene is hilarious. I wish more people understood that its all a troll to get views on youtube. If you actually watch his videos, he's obviously trolling, and he's not really like his "athene persona" irl.

----------


## Clovian

> Shame that hes such as smug twat.


Think of it this way, someone plays a smug twat in a movie then its considered ok because they are acting, thats what athene is doing.

----------

